# def tech center channel with sub?



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

I currently have my center channel on a shelf with a top just 4 inches above speaker the side walls are about a foot on either side of speaker the fron is completely open.I love my setup except for my current sub a acousstamass module from bose(I have looked at replacing it with a real sub and still might) anyway def tech have center channels with an 8 or a ten inch sub with lfe and centerchannel inputs. So I could use the lfe input as my sub and still use the rest as a good center channel I like my current center but it was made for smaller bookshelf speakers and I upgraded to larger models that have a deeper bottom so though they match my current center good I think the bigger def tech center would be better,My real ? is it being on the shelf would that make my woofer in the center channel to boomy?I was thinking of the def tech cs 8080-hd or more likely the def tech cs 8060-hd.Any thoughts on any of this would be helpful 
thanks
CD 



0


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Get a center channel that matches your current speakers and get a sub. Bose subs play frequencies much higher then most because their separate satellite speakers can only play so low with their 2.5 inch woofers..A separate respectable sub will do much more for you then a center channel with a sub.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

jamesfrazier said:


> Get a center channel that matches your current speakers and get a sub. Bose subs play frequencies much higher then most because their separate satellite speakers can only play so low with their 2.5 inch woofers..


 True, but only if you use their built-in crossover and bass management. If you drive an Bose sub from an AVR sub out, the Bose crossover and bass management is effectively bypassed, which means if speakers are set to small it's producing only 80Hz and down plus LFE. 


jamesfrazier said:


> A separate respectable sub will do much more for you then a center channel with a sub.


+1. And you will want to move the sub around until you find the location where it works best. Also consider two subs. Two somewhat lesser subs often result in better bass than one monster sub.


----------

